# What's test are involved for the eMedical examination?



## kieu (Apr 15, 2012)

Hello everyone,

What tests are involved for the e-medical examination for clients who have not yet lodged a visa application?


----------



## carolannbavage (Jun 18, 2013)

I know they do chest xrays and urine samples, and check things like BMI/Weight/blood pressure etc.

Its a health check and I dont believe it includes any mandatory drug testing (i haven't heard that it doesn't though)

However- if there is a likelihood that cannabis - or any drug - is in your system you have to alert the person doing your test as it will very likely affect some of the blood or urine test results. 

Australia takes a very hard line on drugs - so you'd be very well advised to steer very well clear in the run up to your medical. If its something you take on prescription however - you MUST take that prescription with you.


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

Oh my well yes believe it or not they do check for drugs in your blood as well as HIV, Hepatitis B and C, urine can detect if you have smoked or taken drugs, if you are a drug user then i would advise you to try to knock on the head, even the dogs at the airport can smell it on you and be it at your own risk if you do use it. You will be turned away.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

They won't turn you away at the airport for being a drug user in other countries (I know this from watching every season of Border Security. ) but they will if you have any drugs on you (and you can go to jail for bringing them in). 

HOWEVER, I can't say what the result would be if you tested positive at the medical. I'm not sure if that's something they'd deny you for or not. Could be.


----------

